# Ideas for a small, simple, frugal grape trellis?



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

I have two grape vines on their way to me and am stumped about how to build a trellis for them. The plans I've seen on the internet all seem designed for vineyards, not a small backyard trellis like I would like. Also, I'll be doing this on my own, and don't have a while lot of building experience. Anything I can build with recycled materials would be a plus, too.

I have a lot of rebar and (rusty) steel fence posts around the place. If I set the rebar into the ground, and then built a small trellis out of PVC that set over the rebar, would that be sturdy enough to hold the vines? I was thinking of making the trellis about 16 feet long, with vertical supports every five feet maybe? So, one one each end plus a center support in the middle? I think my rebar is about 3-4 feet, so if I set it two feet into the ground with 2 feet above ground?

Would that work?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

You could even set the fence posts in and stretch heavy wire between. You are going to need the vines higher up, so it will be easer for you to harvest.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

7thswan said:


> You could even set the fence posts in and stretch heavy wire between. You are going to need the vines higher up, so it will be easer for you to harvest.


What 7thswan said. That's what we've done. Two posts still awaiting the wire (grape vines are still little.)

You can look at this document for more ideas on different different ways to train them, but here's what they say about Trellises:



> Trellis
> 
> For most of the common training systems you need a trellis. Construction of a trellis is similar to that of a fence. Take care that the trellis is strong and adequately braced, as crop-laden grape plants are very heavy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

We picked up 2 used T - shaped clothesline poles and used them as our end pieces. Then we scrapped around and found an old iron ladder off the side of a water tank and welded it across between the clothes poles. Only thing I would do differently would be to have it higher up! I'm looking for more clothes poles to expand with.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a covered patio.....I planted mine at the posts and stretched heavy wire gage between them


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for the ideas, everyone.

For the PVC idea, I was thinking about slipping 5 foot lengths over the rebar in sort of an M shape -- so three vertical 5 foot supports slipped over the rebar with 5 foot lengths connecting them at the top. does that make sense?

I think the part that is making me hesitant about the metal fence posts and the wire is that I am not understanding how the wire is stretched securely enough and connected to the fence posts.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Rebar is not going to be strong enough. T-posts are made to have the tension on them. Just twist the wire on one side -pull and twist on the other side. You might need help. Pvc is too smooth and the grape vine is going to want to have something it can grip on.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

how about just two posts with some strong wire between them..


----------



## J2E1 (Oct 15, 2009)

My mom used cattle panels attached to posts. Works great and provides awesome shade for her quilting shop. Not quite small I guess, depending on your perspective, but definitely simple and frugal.


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay, I see....now that I know those fence posts are called t-posts it makes my Googling more efficient!

So then, would 2 - 3 t-posts strung with wire (over about 16 feet) be adequate for 2 grape vines?

Thanks to everyone for the kind answers...I'm learning as fast as I can, but there sure is a lot to learn!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> how the wire is stretched securely enough and connected to the fence posts.


Eye bolts and turnbuckles

I wouldn't use the T posts at all
If your vine lives, it will need a LOT of support.

I'd suggest using sections of telephone poles, or large diameter steep pipe for your posts, and *heavy* cable or steel pipe for the horizontals too.

Grapevines can live HUNDREDS of years, and it's far easier to support it well NOW than it would be to rebuild it later

PVC will only last a year or two at best in the sunlight before it becomes brittle


----------

